# Best budget offroad trailer to stroller



## miscreation (20 May 2015)

Hi 
I'm looking to buy a trailer for my 9month old. I don't drive and live on a bridle way with no road access so it's a little rough going. I'm looking for something that is rugged and can stand up to regular use but will also convert into a usable pushchair that is suitable for pushing around town, doing shopping etc. A lot of the jogger attachments look pretty long for negotiating shops but the ones that do everything are pretty pricy. So thinking probably second hand. 

How have people found the croozer for one and chariot/Burley solos in urban areas? Alternatively, has anyone used a bumper Explorer on rough terrain with a small one inside. Any other recommendations? 

Btw she had good head control and will get a support seat whichever type I buy :-)


----------



## Puddles (28 May 2015)

An alternative is an attachment for the bike and then a sling... and wear the little one when you are doing the walking bit in town... most of the ones I have seen that convert are quite large compared to a pushchair when converted...


----------



## amasidlover (28 May 2015)

I used a Halfords own brand single seat trailer with our first and then a kid for 2 Croozer once our second arrived. The Croozer frame feels a lot more solid and has nicer usability touches (the hinges/locks, pockets etc.) - however, when used daily for 2 years the fabric part has suffered quite a bit, although I'd say, particularly given its been handling twice the weight, that its stood up pretty well, there is the odd seam that is looking a bit stretched now and a couple of straps have required restitching.

On rough terrain its great and I've run 5-10k down up and down the Mersey path with the jogging wheel and a napping child.

The Croozer also comes with a pushchair / trolley style wheel which keeps it very short and is fine on flat-ish surfaces. However, the Kid for 2 is too big to comfortably take around shops because of its width, you might well get away with the Kid for 1 though.

For shopping trips I simply carry a cable lock and find somewhere close to the shop outside to lock the trailer to and then carry our littlest inside the shop - although he's walking now so that's happening less and less.


----------

